# Query



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what the equivalent of a transport manager is for buses please.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fleet Manager.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Conductor of busses ? You just wanted to see how many ways there are to spell buses !
Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A Blakey.












Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think any are right so far, Blakey was an inspector, fleet manager I would think would be the manager of the fleet, not the drivers, but not sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems it too simple a title :roll: finally asked the right question.

PSV Transport Manager

https://www.cv-library.co.uk/job/205863812/PSV-Transport-Manager?hlkw=


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad you got an answer to the correct question Kev.:grin2::grin2:I find it helps.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fat Controller


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

arse.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sir? Although it would normally be spelled *CUR *


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

???


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Sir? Although it would normally be spelled *CUR *


Surely that should be 'çur'?


----------

